# new guy



## 9piferad (Nov 5, 2010)

hey there, been around for a bit, just getting around to posting and stop lurking. im origanally from michigan, stationed in texas and currently in iraq. anyways, thats about it.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

9piferad said:


> hey there, been around for a bit, just getting around to posting and stop lurking. im origanally from michigan, stationed in texas and currently in iraq. anyways, thats about it.


Welcome to the forums!!! Thank you for your service!


----------

